# Wacom Large cheap at amazon



## edgley (Mar 14, 2011)

I was just about to go get a medium from Amazon, only to discover that the sale has moved from the medium to the large.

The large is only £15 more than the medium. I know that everyone says that the medium one is the one to get so there is less arm movement, but I cann't help but want to get the bargain that is the large

Anyone used a large surface before? Is is that much worse, or are the comments normally in reference to the extra price too?

cheers

PS, as screen size seems to matter to this topic, I have 2x30"s.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 14, 2011)

What's the active area?  Mine has an active area of 28.5cm x 16.8cm, used with 2 24" screens, and I wouldn't want to go any smaller, so you'll probably find the large about right for a couple of 30" screens.


----------



## edgley (Mar 14, 2011)

12.8x8", and using it to cover two screens at once must negate the extra hand moving problem.


----------



## edgley (Mar 14, 2011)

wow, tis large:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 14, 2011)

If we're going inches, mine's 11.3" x 6.6", so not that much bigger, and if you find it too big, you can always map a smaller area.


----------



## edgley (Mar 14, 2011)

Think I will cut out a piece of card and see how well it fits in.


----------



## edgley (Mar 14, 2011)

I think that first image must be of the even larger one.
I have now found these two images:












Victoria,
Do you use yours flat on the desk, or do you ever tilt it?
I was playing with the idea of using a stand to angle it, but I guess when one pushes against it, it would move.

Looking like I will go for the large one


----------



## TimMc (Mar 15, 2011)

I had a large.  To big for my taste.  I actually had it where the right bottom quadrant was a screen unto itself.
That way I could do whole screen movements within that one area and detail work over the remainder.  
Sorry I have to agree with the others - go with the medium or even the small.  The medium borders too big.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 15, 2011)

Always flat for me Simon


----------



## edgley (Mar 16, 2011)

Large one turning up tomorrow; cannt wait, have wanted one of these for yonks.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 16, 2011)

Congratulations!  Then hide your mouse in a drawer for a week or two and you'll soon settle in.


----------



## edgley (Mar 17, 2011)

Wont be a problem, not used a mouse for years.
First trackballs, then the new touch-pad from apple, and I have had an old skool wacom for a while.

Still, I am sure it will take adjusting too, so cool.


----------

